# iPhone 6s vs iPhone 6s plus



## techo3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Is the only difference that that plus is bigger? is it really worth the £100 difference? do you find the 6s plus annoying to use?


----------



## Stupidface (Jun 16, 2016)

The Plus has a 5,5" screen compared to the normal 4,7" screen.

And the camera has Optical Image Stabilisation, which the regular model doesn't have.

Lastly, the bigger screen on the Plus model has higher resolution and PPI.

They are campared on Apples Website.


----------

